# Tren is a pretty light color.



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2016)

hey fellas, I just got a little tren and it is a pretty light color. it is the exact same color as a bottle of test I have (from a different source). Usually when I mix tren and test in a pin there is a clear separation of color. I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 26, 2016)

I have had light colored tren as well, but as I watched it get made I knew it was in fact tren not test.  That said, the lightest colored tren I have experienced was still darker than the test.

The color doesn't matter much IMO.  Do the taste test.  Put a tiny drop on your tongue and it should be spicy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2016)

Trust your source? If my guy sent me purple shit it would still have tren in it.


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 26, 2016)

Maybe its just a coincidence but the cleanest and best quality tren e ive gotten has been a lighter color. Very close to test e


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 26, 2016)

The heat used during the process and oil used may affect the color.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 26, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Trust your source? If my guy sent me purple shit it would still have tren in it.



That's right. If you're questioning your source you need a new one.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah well it's the first time I've used this source. So trust has not been developed.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2016)

Spicy? I've never heard that before. How reliable is this?


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 26, 2016)

TheBlob said:


> Spicy? I've never heard that before. How reliable is this?



Works for the stuff I have seen made, regardless of the oil used.  I was unsure of it at first too, but so far it has held true with what I know (and when I had read about it on another forum it apparently was used as an "old school" method for "testing" the gear.  Yes I use "" because I know it's not at all scientific.)

And as others have said, color is effected by raws and heat process in making it.


----------



## DF (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a few bottles of tren that I have been holding for awhile.  It was on the lighter side when I received it, but it has gotten darker.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2016)

Sources make mistakes too.. make sure it wasn't labeled wrong


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Sources make mistakes too.. make sure it wasn't labeled wrong



Very true. I will contact and double check.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Oct 27, 2016)

Only one way to tell..pin it!


----------



## gh0st (Oct 28, 2016)

ive seen tren of all dif colors. Orange, rust color, red bloodish color, yellowish orange.... all good.

i think it depends on the raws being used, the carrier oil used, and the brewing method(how much heat and for how long)...all can reflect dif. but ive seen legit primo off various dif colors!


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

i have seen tren aslo in many colors like ghost said it could be the raws


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

what elite said its the only way you will know


----------



## isteroids (Nov 4, 2016)

There are two kind of tren, lighter color and darker color. They have same effect. Just different people have different tastes.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 4, 2016)

isteroids said:


> There are two kind of tren, lighter color and darker color. They have same effect. Just different people have different tastes.
> View attachment 3389



Looks like your making corn bread. Yum!!

I love corn bread.


----------



## isteroids (Nov 7, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Looks like your making corn bread. Yum!!
> 
> I love corn bread.



Lol, I'd like to share some with you.


----------



## LMC-Lillian (Nov 9, 2016)

advertise your shit outside of the correct forum one more time and I will ban you. Do I make myself clear?


----------



## Anabolictemple (Nov 25, 2016)

That depends on the batch or raw powders.It varies from time to time,from source of raw materials .It can go from dark brown or red to light  brown.

anabolictemple


----------

